# Are smoked turnkey necks considered cooked?



## Mog (Aug 10, 2012)

May sound like a silly question, but I know cooked bones are not good. Not sure if "smoked" turkey necks are actually cooked or not. Got some for free from the local grocery store and need to know if I can keep them or if I should toss them.

Thanks!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Smoked is cooked.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I don't feed anything smoked, it is a 'curing' process and can cause digestive upset. You could remove the meat and dehydrate it for treats...as long as they are given in small amount it may be ok.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

I may be wrong with my thinking, but it takes heat to get the smoke. I would then think that the bones had been subjected to a certain amount of heat to be called smoked. 

I know this would not be the same as being boiled, someone else please chime in as I am thinking that the heat would make them brittle.


----------



## lone Ranger (Nov 29, 2012)

lone Ranger here, an Old Timer...

First of all in the Good Ole Days, smoked meant really smoked, a curing process that takes like 8 hours. I used to have a Salmon fishing boat off Northern California years ago and lived off smoked salmon of different flavours. That was then, not these days for the most part, smoked is chemically cured and then lightly smoked so they can call it that. Besides being cooked, the turkey like ham, would most likely be full of sodium nitrate and sodium nitrite. There is enough of that in Balogna that 5 lbs at one time (can't eat that much but still) 5 lbs would kill you. 

Sorry, IMO the answer is NO and NO if you love your dogs like I do.... *Raw turkey necks if you could get them cheap maybe fine for OLDER DOGS, but in my opinion it is too large of vertebrae FOR A PUPPY TO HANDLE and they could choke.* I feed chicken necks raw and the pup happily crunches them up. IMO Turkey, too large for a young pup...


----------



## Mog (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks all. I'm picking up an order tomorrow and I have fresh turkey necks in the order, but those are going to be for when he's older, just trying to pack a new freezer up and have his food set for the next 5-6 months  Just wasn't sure on the smoked aspect, so they will be tossed out. 

Pup's main RMB will be chicken necks and wing nibblets till he gets a little older.


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

Mog said:


> Pup's main RMB will be chicken necks and wing nibblets till he gets a little older.


I think you may be underestimating your pup here. Gabe was crunching through chicken leg quarters at 8 weeks old. I don't think a turkey neck would be as difficult.

Of course, Lone Ranger seems to disagree, but that's okay. People tend to have their own way to go about things.


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

My girl is 14 weeks (almost 15 weeks) and she eats turkey necks  Not smoked as I concider smoked as to be cooked... But she also gets chicken legs and wing tips... I actually had a lady argue with me at the store that I shouldn't feed my dog "raw" meat.. I had a good laugh


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

mandiah89 said:


> My girl is 14 weeks (almost 15 weeks) and she eats turkey necks  Not smoked as I concider smoked as to be cooked... But she also gets chicken legs and wing tips... I actually had a lady argue with me at the store that I shouldn't feed my dog "raw" meat.. I had a good laugh


Yeah. I consider "smoked" to be cooked as well. I just meant raw ones.

And people that don't understand are always trying to tell your their opinions on why you should feed kibble, but you learn to ignore them.


----------



## Mog (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks! I had no idea that a pup could eat through quarters at that age. From all the reading I have done, they said to start with necks, then go to backs, and then thighs and quarters... Hmm... I have 80lbs of necks to pick up today! lol I'll start him out and see how he handles the necks and then gradually increase the size/parts to see what he handles well.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Don't forget raw chicken feet! My dogs love them, even as puppies. And you just can't pass up on the shock factor when your friends and family watch your adorable pup run around with a chicken foot hanging out of it's mouth.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

smoked is cooked -- 
my pups are able to eat full chicken frames at 7 weeks of age . wing tip won't go far enough 
chicken legs very good


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

Lilie said:


> Don't forget raw chicken feet! My dogs love them, even as puppies. And you just can't pass up on the shock factor when your friends and family watch your adorable pup run around with a chicken foot hanging out of it's mouth.


I had a similar experience, and it was GOLDEN. And chicken feet still make a great snack...particularly when Gabe's food needs a little more bone. Toss him a chicken foot or two, and he's happy.


----------



## Mog (Aug 10, 2012)

Lillie, thanks for the laugh! I needed that! Actually, I did pick up a package tonight when I picked up my order 

I do have a couple of other related questions... I'm getting some expired meat (same day expiration) from a local grocery store. The guy gave me some food I'm not sure on and wanted to ask here. I was going to start a new thread, but figured I would add it here and if no one see/answers, I'll start a new post.

I have 5 lbs of "pork sausage"... guessing it's just ground pork? It has a very slight smell to it, brown on the outside, but red in the middle.

I have another 4 lbs of "Italian pork sausage". Can't tell if it's seasoned/spiced or just a mixure. Should I toss it or keep it? 

I have a full rack of pork ribs. Same thing, little brown, little smell, but I cut it up and bagged it too. What I'm concerned about it the actual ribs. Some of them are rather small... 3" or so. Is that safe for a dog? 

A pack of beef franks... guessing I should toss those.

Also have 2 lbs of ham... cold cuts, deli meat, lunch meat, whichever you call it. Is ham okay?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

The beef franks you could also use for training. Ham tends to be very high in salt so I would probably toss that.

I don't like the small size of the pork ribs, but if they are wrapped in the meat and in a slab they are probably OK. I would not feed just one. 

The sausge mixtures may be seasoned. It should say on the package. The Italian sausage is going to be seasoned with herbs, pepper, salt and stuff. I buy this to put in chili.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

My dogs were all weaned onto raw so they tend to chew and not gulp. I don't worry as much about swolling small things with them. Whether or not you feed the pork ribs to your dog will depend on his normal eating style along with how you cut them up. A long slab of ribs is better than pieces.


----------



## Mog (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks Ihczth.

I've been getting a lot of beef from the grocery store and cutting that up into training size pieces, between that and the Zukes I bought, I have 8 or 9 lbs saved up with more to come. I'll add the franks to that as well. Was a little concerned because of the mix of stuff they put into hot dogs.

I'll toss the Italian sausage. Unfortunately, I cut up the slap of ribs into individual pieces, just as I would after cooking a slab. I'll keep them and see how he eats. 

Do you think if I hand fed him and held on a little to the pieces of meat/chicken that he might learn to chew a little more, rather than gulping?


----------



## Christy (Apr 25, 2013)

My dogs Harry and Janna love to chicken legs and feet.


----------



## Meeka (Sep 24, 2012)

mandiah89 said:


> My girl is 14 weeks (almost 15 weeks) and she eats turkey necks  Not smoked as I concider smoked as to be cooked... But she also gets chicken legs and wing tips... I actually had a lady argue with me at the store that I shouldn't feed my dog "raw" meat.. I had a good laugh


My mom said not to feed my pup raw or else she'll end up eating people lol I guess she'll start with me first 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------

